# Frage zu xinerama

## Erdie

Hallo,

ich arbeite in jüngster Zeit mit 2 Monitoren und das flutscht auch sehr gut. Jetzt kommt mir in den Sinn meine KDE basiertes System mit xinerama neu zu kompilieren, was ein sehr großer Aufwand ist. Dabei würde mich interessieren, ob ich dabei die Stabilität des Systems aufs Spiel setzen würde. Im Moment ist mein Sytstem sehr stabil und ich möchte kein Risiko eingehen. Hat jemand Erfahrung und kann davon berichten?

Erdie

----------

## OnIce

Ich konnte nicht feststellen, dass Xinerama bei mir jemals die Systemstabilität beeinträchtigt hätte.

Allerdings unterstützt Xinerama keine 3D Beschleunigung, falls Du die Option im X-Server aktivierst... Dennoch hat es gewisse Vorteile, wenn Du das Feature in KDE reinkompilierst... so funktioniert MergeFB zum Beispiel auch besser, wenn KDE mit Xinerama kompiliert wurde (auch ohne dass Xinerama selber im X-Server aktiviert wird).

Grüße!

----------

## Inte

 *OnIce wrote:*   

> Ich konnte nicht feststellen, dass Xinerama bei mir jemals die Systemstabilität beeinträchtigt hätte.

 dito

 *OnIce wrote:*   

> Allerdings unterstützt Xinerama keine 3D Beschleunigung, falls Du die Option im X-Server aktivierst.

 Auf dem primären Screen funktioniert 3D-Beschleunigung schon, nur auf allen Weiteren nicht.

Zu MergedFB kann ich leider keine Aussage treffen. Ich benutze nur mtx & radeon im Xinerama-Betrieb.

@Erdie: Wie benutzt Du die Screens bisher? Wird bei Dir nicht jedes Programmfenster über alle Monitore gemeinsam maximiert? Das gewünschte Verhalten (maximieren im aktuellen Screen) hab ich nur mit USE="xinerama" erreichen können.

----------

## OnIce

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *OnIce wrote:*   Ich konnte nicht feststellen, dass Xinerama bei mir jemals die Systemstabilität beeinträchtigt hätte. dito
> 
>  *OnIce wrote:*   Allerdings unterstützt Xinerama keine 3D Beschleunigung, falls Du die Option im X-Server aktivierst. Auf dem primären Screen funktioniert 3D-Beschleunigung schon, nur auf allen Weiteren nicht.

 

Nicht wenn beide Monitore an der gleichen Grafikkarte hängen, als für beide Screens eigentlich das gleiche Device angesprochen wird, wie es z.B. bei Laptops der Fall ist.

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zu MergedFB kann ich leider keine Aussage treffen. Ich benutze nur mtx & radeon im Xinerama-Betrieb.
> 
> @Erdie: Wie benutzt Du die Screens bisher? Wird bei Dir nicht jedes Programmfenster über alle Monitore gemeinsam maximiert? Das gewünschte Verhalten (maximieren im aktuellen Screen) hab ich nur mit USE="xinerama" erreichen können.

 

Diese Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht (mit MergeFB) - Maximieren auf dem aktuellen Screen war nur möglich, wenn KDE mit "Xinerama" übersetzt wurde.

----------

## Inte

 *OnIce wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*    *OnIce wrote:*   Allerdings unterstützt Xinerama keine 3D Beschleunigung, falls Du die Option im X-Server aktivierst. Auf dem primären Screen funktioniert 3D-Beschleunigung schon, nur auf allen Weiteren nicht. Nicht wenn beide Monitore an der gleichen Grafikkarte hängen, als für beide Screens eigentlich das gleiche Device angesprochen wird, wie es z.B. bei Laptops der Fall ist.

 Oh doch  :Wink:  Meine beiden Rechner hier haben nur eine Grafikkarte mit jeweils zwei VGA/DVI-Ausgängen. DRI funktioniert wunderprächtig auf dem primary Screen.

----------

## OnIce

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Oh doch  Meine beiden Rechner hier haben nur eine Grafikkarte mit jeweils zwei VGA/DVI-Ausgängen. DRI funktioniert wunderprächtig auf dem primary Screen.

 

Ok, glaube ich Dir gerne - ist das dann Karten abhängig? Bei mir sind RADEON(0) und (1) die gleiche Karte, eine 

```
Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4c66)
```

Und ich bekomme jeweils im Logfile:

```
(WW) RADEON(0): Direct Rendering Disabled -- Dual-head configuration is not working with DRI at present.

Please use the radeon MergedFB option if you want Dual-head with DRI.
```

```
(WW) RADEON(1): Direct Rendering Disabled -- Dual-head configuration is not working with DRI at present.

Please use the radeon MergedFB option if you want Dual-head with DRI.
```

Also selbst auf dem ersten Screen0 geht kein DRI. Kann es also sein, dass es von Karte zu Karte unterschiedlich ist, am freien radeon Treiber liegt, oder habe ich einen einen Denkfehler in meiner xorg.conf?

Geht auch nicht vom Threadthema ab, da es in meinen Augen ein ausschlaggebendes Argument für oder wider Xinerama ist, ob DRI geht... Beispiel: Google Earth läuft bei mir nicht mit Xinerama im X-Server aktiviert...

Einig sind wir uns, dass es sehr sinnvoll ist KDE mit Xinerama zu kompilieren (Maximierung von Fenstern auf einem Screen) - jetzt geht es wohl mehr um die Frage welche vor und Nachteile es hat, Xinerama dann auch im X-Server zu aktivieren.

@Erdie: Nochmal die Frage: wie hast Du die Screens denn bisher erzeugt / genutzt / angesprochen?

Denn, wie gesagt: Zu 99% lautet die Antwort auf Deine ursprüngliche Frage: Ja, KDE mit Xinerama zu kompilieren ist sinnvoll, ob man die Funktion im X-Server dann auch einschaltet die nächste Frage.

----------

## firefly

 *OnIce wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*   Oh doch  Meine beiden Rechner hier haben nur eine Grafikkarte mit jeweils zwei VGA/DVI-Ausgängen. DRI funktioniert wunderprächtig auf dem primary Screen. 
> 
> Ok, glaube ich Dir gerne - ist das dann Karten abhängig? Bei mir sind RADEON(0) und (1) die gleiche Karte, eine 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Also bei dir ist es ein Treiber problem  :Smile:  das DRI mit dualhead nicht funktioniert. Und es steht auch in der Fehlermeldung das bis jetzt der treiber das nicht unterstüzt.

----------

## Erdie

Hallo,

sorry für meine späte Antwort. Ich verwende bisher die vom proprietären Nvidia Treiber bereitgestellte Option. Dort kann ich die jeweilige Auflösung der Monitore festlegen. 

Die Auflösung der einzelnen Screens nennt sich in der xorg.conf "Metamodes".

Das Ergebnis ist jetzt, daß ich Icons und den Mauszeiger zwischen den Bildschirmen hin und herschieben kann - nur kein Fenster. Die Konfiguration für die Desktops wird von KDE bereits separat verwaltet d. h. ich bekommen für die Optionen des Panel z.b. 2 Einstellungen angeboten. Auf beiden Bildschirmen ist 3D möglich. Wenn das mit xinerama nicht geht, ist dieses ein Killerkriterium für mich, denn ich habe öfters bis zu 3 opengl beschleunigte MMORPG clients laufen (für die ganze Familie eben).

Wenn ich einen client auf fullscreen schalte, dann füllt er nur einen Bildschirm aus. Leider wird die Maus dadurch gecaptured  :Wink: 

Das einzige, was ich vermisse, ist die Möglichkeit einzelne Fenster auf den anderen Desktop zu schieben, auch wenn diese auf einer Applikation stammen. Z.b. ein DAW wie Ardour hat ein Mixerfenster, das hätte ich gern auf den anderen Desktop, geht aber nicht.

Mein Erwartung wäre jetzt gewesen, daß, wenn ich KDE mit USE=xinerama übersetze, im Prinzip alles gleich bleibt ich aber zusätzlich noch Fenster von einen Bildschirm auf den anderen schieben kann. Wäre cool wenn das ginge.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## OnIce

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mein Erwartung wäre jetzt gewesen, daß, wenn ich KDE mit USE=xinerama übersetze, im Prinzip alles gleich bleibt ich aber zusätzlich noch Fenster von einen Bildschirm auf den anderen schieben kann. Wäre cool wenn das ginge.
> 
> 

 

Wie schon gesagt - ein USE=xinerama ist in meinen Augen immer sinnvoll und sollte auch das Verschieben von Applikationen zwischen beiden Screens ermöglichen. Ob Du Xinerama dann allerdings auch im X-Server aktivieren musst, was wiederum zur Folge hat, dass die 3D Unterstützung eingeschränkt wird (siehe oben), kann ich Dir leider so nicht sagen. Wie sich der Nvidia Treiber mit Xinerama und DRI verhält weiß ich leider, da ich keine Erfahrungswerte habe.

Was Du momentan verwendest nennt sich "Twin View". Guck mal hier rein.

Kurz meine Meinung: Kompiliere es rein, es schadet überhaupt nicht.

----------

## Erdie

Ok danke für den Tipp ! Ich werde es probieren. Was mir noch am Herzen liegt, ist: Es sollte auch möglich sein problemlos mit dem 2ten Monitor allein zu arbeiten. Den habe ich mir nämlich gekauft weil meine Rechner unterwegs als Hardiskrecorder fungiert und es nicht praktisch ist, einen 21" TfT mitzunehmen. Der 2te Monitor ist ein 17" und kann nur D-Sub. Ob das mit xinerama problemlos geht, sollte ich am besten einfach testen.

M. a. W. Es wäre unpraktisch denn jedesmal die xorg.conf austauschen zu müssen .. Momentan geht das nämlich.

-Erdie

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ok danke für den Tipp ! Ich werde es probieren. Was mir noch am Herzen liegt, ist: Es sollte auch möglich sein problemlos mit dem 2ten Monitor allein zu arbeiten. Den habe ich mir nämlich gekauft weil meine Rechner unterwegs als Hardiskrecorder fungiert und es nicht praktisch ist, einen 21" TfT mitzunehmen. Der 2te Monitor ist ein 17" und kann nur D-Sub. Ob das mit xinerama problemlos geht, sollte ich am besten einfach testen.
> 
> M. a. W. Es wäre unpraktisch denn jedesmal die xorg.conf austauschen zu müssen .. Momentan geht das nämlich.
> 
> -Erdie

 

über nvidia-settings kannst du einstellen welcher Monitor aktiv sein soll.

edit: Da der nvidia treiber bis jetzt kein xrandr 1.2 unterstüzt gibt es folgendes Problem:

Wenn der XServer nur mit einem angeschlossenen Monitor gestartet wird und dann über nvidia-settings dualhead ("big desktop" per twinview) konfiguriert wird, sieht der X-Server diesen neuen desktop als einen großen Screen an. Dadruch maximieren sich die Fenster über beide Bildschirme.

Der nvidia-treiber verwendet eine art fake Xinerama extension um dem XServer/Fenster Manager die anzahl der Monitore über Xinerama mitzuteilen. Diese Esxtension wird leider nur dann aktiviert, wenn beim starten des X-Servers mehrere Monitore angeschlossen sind. Und dann auch nur, wenn TwinView in der xorg.conf eingeschaltet ist.

----------

